# new to the forum,



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

hey all, new to the forums but have been hanging around awhile, this week actually bought my first board with bindings and boots. i''m excited to try em out on the slopes here in alberta and hit bc a couple times before the season ends.

the board is a firefly 163w fusion,
bindings are just quiksilver whites
and the boots are lamar, don''t know the style

but one question remains, how do you hook up the safety leash, i got this little thing with the bindings and its maybe 8 inches long. i was also given a daken (spelling?) starter pack with another leash in it and its also 8 inches long, shouldn''t they be longer or am i missing something, or just 100% clueless?

thanks


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Most mountains don't require a leash anymore, but if they do, the way to hook it up is to put key ring on the laces of your front boot and then attach the leash to your front binding.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

yea i heard that they don't anymore but i don't want to ever loose my board, the idea of walking down a mountain or worse never finding the board again does not appeal to me in anyway. and thank you for that, i'm use to the entire boot strap for the leashes but this after installing the key ring makes sense.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone losing a board due to not having a lease. Snowboard bindings don't release during a crash.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe the stories are untrue then, and the leash is just a money maker? i wouldn't put it past companies to do that though. ha now where is the rum.


----------

